# Nature Valley bars - okay for rats?



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello there! Recently, I've been told to give Ouija dark chocolate because he's sniffly. However, we didn't have any straight up dark chocolate when I went to look. We did however have Nature Valley Crunchy bars, dark chocolate and peanut butter. Both Ouija and Tarot loved it, and I didn't give them huge pieces or anything. I was wondering, are they okay? Neither seemed to suffer any ills from it, and they really liked it. The bars are really hard, so they've at least gotta be good for their teeth, haha.

Also ps obviously they'll just be occasional treats or used for bouts of sniffles


----------



## relken0608 (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm not an expert but I believe the chocolate has to be at least 60 or 70%, not sure which. And yeah tiny little amounts. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Dark chocolate must be very dark. You usually have to set out for it special. Things dipped in dark chocolate will not be helpful.

Also, dark chocolate is to be used for episodes of respiratory arrest. It will not help with sniffles.


----------



## Simons mum (Dec 19, 2013)

Pretty sure it has to be 70% darkk chocolcate and I actually use it for when mine get a bit sniffly and it seems to help mine. Plus I add a little gator aid to their water bottle and the nest day they're fine.


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

Natures valley bars are full of sugar, so really not good for them. Id definitly recomend getting some dark chocolate drops in, sold for cooking (they do decent % ones in health food shops if you cant find one), these are perfect rat sized peices and can be kept in your rat first aid kit


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

The darker the better. I use 75% dark chocolate. I give them a tiny piece every week or so. I've been trying to get my girls to drink warm tea with raw honey everyday (they love it, but I don't have time every night). It really helps!


----------

